# Groin / hip flexor strain?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Take a tape measure and determine how wide your stance is. The 149 specs say the widest your stance could be is 24.5 inches. If your riding at the widest inserts at 5'7 you might want to bring it in a bit.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Take a tape measure and determine how wide your stance is. The 149 specs say the widest your stance could be is 24.5 inches. If your riding at the widest inserts at 5'7 you might want to bring it in a bit.


I'll measure this evening, i don't think its the widest. I did a measurement and from from the top of my knee to the floor is 21" and my shoulder width is 18.5". Im guess from that i should be riding around 20"? That would mean the narrowest inserts give 20", mines defiantly wider than that, probably 23"

Where is the best to measure the gap, center of each binding?

Is it likely to be that causing the issue? Duck stance fine? My front food on the outside tends to give a little bit of pain, should i push this out, or bring the back foot in?

Thanks,


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm no pro and I don't have a magic equation to answer your questions. From my own experience I make adjustments until discomforts go away. Make a trip to the park with the intention of adjusting things throughout the day until you find those spots where it feels natural and there's no discomfort.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like to me that you just need to strengthen those muscles. You probably never really used them when either working out or playing sports and now you're doing extreme actions and tearing them. I would find some specific workouts and stretches for those exact areas.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I find if I ride three days straight, my inner thigh muscles would get sore not being able to raise my leg to hip height.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Its just my back leg though? Front is fine. 

I'll take a look at exercises for it, i do core, legs, cycling etc at the gym etc already.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

jayk said:


> Its just my back leg though? Front is fine.
> 
> I'll take a look at exercises for it, i do core, legs, cycling etc at the gym etc already.


Yes, it's mostly my back leg because your back leg moves a lot more frequent than your front.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Just measured from the center of each binding, it's about 24" wide! The front on is set forward for some reason, must have put them on without looking ffs!! Major change needed!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jayk said:


> Just measured from the center of each binding, it's about 24" wide! The front on is set forward for some reason, must have put them on without looking ffs!! Major change needed!


That's a wide stance:facepalm3:


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

To each his own - I ride a 24 inch stance at +15 -15. Wider stances equal more power and stability but they are not for everyone.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Max Agro said:


> To each his own - I ride a 24 inch stance at +15 -15. Wider stances equal more power and stability but they are not for everyone.


How tall are you?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jayk said:


> How tall are you?


Put your stance at 22, then go wider until if feels right without pain.


----------



## jayk (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok so i went extreme, i rode with 20.5" the lowest my board will go. Riding generally felt fine, but pressing needed much more work, at first it felt really strange but then i got used to it and it was feeling quite normal. I may push it out another inch.

Regards my hip flexor, it was still tight after the session on both legs. Im guessing thats just general riding. However i think it might be the rope that pulls you up causing me the problem.










You can see the rope on the left that pulls you up, I ride goofy and up the rope i feel my back leg hip flexor pulling more, i tried relaxing my muscle abit, leaning back over the back leg abit, but it just doesnt like it. I am not twisting my body. When i go up the rope switch it feels better.


----------

